# Corsair h80 und h100



## bogos (1. Juni 2011)

Hi, 
Ist es möglich zu erfahren wann die H80 und H100 auf den deutschen Markt kommen??
Und stimmen die Preise mit 110€-120€??

MfG


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. Juni 2011)

Dazu kann ich derzeit keine Aussage machen (Preise).
Verfügbarkeit soll laut meinen Informationen im Juni/Juli gewährleistet werden!


----------



## BT83 (11. Juni 2011)

H100 - 89,96 Euro, hätte ich persönlich auch deutlich über 100 Euro erwartet!

Corsair Hydro Series H100 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


H80 - 81,37 Euro auch noch OK aber bei den Preisen, sollte der Platz im Gehäuse stimmen ganz klar der H100 mit anderen Lüftern, TOP!


----------



## X Broster (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo, werden die neuen Serien ebenfalls UNC-6 Schrauben besitzen?


----------



## XeonB (29. Juni 2011)

Kann ich die Lüfter auch an meine manuelle Lüftersteuerung anschließen (scythe) und evtl. zwei leisere Lüfter einbauen?
Danke


----------



## Softy (29. Juni 2011)

Hi,

passt die Corsair H100 in den Deckel vom Xigmatek Midgard? Ohne größere Bastel-Säge-etc.-Arbeit?

Danke schonmal für die Antwort.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (5. Juli 2011)

Wie lang sind die Schläuche vom Kühler zum Radi bei der H100 ?


----------



## XeonB (5. Juli 2011)

H100 ist noch nicht raus und die h80 ist langsam verfügbar - braucht wahrscheinlich noch bis jemand das weiss


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Juli 2011)

H80 ist verfügbar, die H100 brauch noch ca. 10 Tage!

bezüglich dem Midgard - wenn dort ein 2x120mm Radiator passt - sollte es mit der H100 auch keine Probleme geben...


----------



## tripod (15. Juli 2011)

hi,

habe derzeit eine h70 in betrieb. am radiator hängen bei mir zwei xigmatek xlf-F1253, welche immer mit 100% leistung laufen.

ich hätte eine frage bezüglich der lüfteranschlüsse der h100 direkt am cpu-kühler.

"muss" man die lüfter dort anschliessen, oder kann man die lüfter auch an eine andere stromquelle hängen?


----------



## XeonB (15. Juli 2011)

Wie laut ist das Ganze?


----------



## tripod (16. Juli 2011)

die xigmateks sind auch bei 100% noch recht leise


----------



## XeonB (16. Juli 2011)

Also reichen auch 1500rpm Maximum um die temps zu halten, da ja die Originallüfter mit max 2500 drehen?


----------



## tripod (16. Juli 2011)

ja, die xigamteks laufen mit 1500rpm.

temps habe ich mit der h70 (mit leichtem oc meines i7 920 auf 3,2ghz):
idle 40°-45°
load 50°-60°


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2011)

Das ist doch echt OK  Dann kommt man mit der H100 ja auf 45-50°C


----------



## tripod (17. Juli 2011)

vermutlich 

mal sehen


----------



## tripod (19. Juli 2011)

tripod schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> habe derzeit eine h70 in betrieb. am radiator hängen bei mir zwei xigmatek xlf-F1253, welche immer mit 100% leistung laufen.
> 
> ...



ich zitiere mich mal selbst, da meine frage noch nicht beantwortet wurde 

ich gehe davon aus, dass ich die lüfter dort nicht zwingend anschliessen muss, aber ich hätte die antwort gerne vom corsair-support


----------



## X Broster (20. Juli 2011)

Die Frage hat keiner beantwortet weil die Antwort auf der Hand liegt.

Siehe H80.


----------



## tripod (20. Juli 2011)

klar liegt die antwort auf der hand, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.

ich vermute es auch, dass die lüfter problemlos an eine andere stromquelle angeschlossen werden können.

bzgl. der h80 wurde die frage hier auch gestellt... aber auch noch nicht beantwortet... oder ich habe es nicht gefunden (hier im thread oder support von corsair)

ich möchte lediglich ein "hätten sie vorher nachgefragt" vermeiden


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juli 2011)

Wir sehen es nicht vor, aber es geht!

Denn die H80 arbeitet mit Profilen und mit der Corsair Link technik die bald gelauncht wird, kann man dies per Software steuern - sprich die Pumpe und wenn die Lüfter an der Pumpe hängen auch diese - könnenper Software sehr genau geregelt werden und die Profile programmiert werden.

Dazu wird im weiteren Verlauf die Corsair Link es erlauben (offener Programmierstandard) es so zu machen das man anhand der gestarteten Anwendung das entsprechende Kühlungsprofil aktiv hat - sprich Movie = leise, alte Games mittel und high-end Games power o.ä. alles frei einstellbar dann.

Auch nett wenn man die ganze Lüfter und beleuchtungssteuerung darüber laufen lässt (dann wird man es so einstellen können) das Bei Movies und Mediaplayern automatisch der Tower alles an Beleuchtung deaktiviert oder Farbflash je nach Game etc. - also für jeden Etwas dabei - ganz nebenbei Auf fehlerdiagnose von PSU und RAM


----------



## tripod (22. Juli 2011)

da hat das warten auf die antwort wirklich gelohnt! 

vielen dank für die genauen informationen 

mal sehen, evtl lass ich die lüfter dann doch von eurer software steuern


----------



## turbosnake (23. Juli 2011)

Passt die H100( mit 2 oder mit 4 Lüftern) eigentlich in den  650D?
Wenn es im Sandwich reinpasst würde ich gerne wissen mit welchen das möglich wäre.


----------



## XeonB (25. Juli 2011)

Hat die h100 eigentlich eine richtige lüftersteuerung die stufenlos regelt oder 3 feste low Medium high- was echt blöd wäre da man sonst das Case immer aufmachen muss! Wie kann ich die Lüfter sonst anschließen, um stufenlosen Betrieb zu haben - manuelle lüftersteuerung - pwm Anschluss ? Oder ist die Steuerung von 0 bis zum eingestellten Wert, zu verstehen
Danke


----------



## NeonEvangelion (25. Juli 2011)

tachen

hab grad mein haf x bekommen und war am überlegen ob ich ne komplett cpu wakü verbaue....hatte die antec 920 im visier, allerdings is die corsair 100 schon interessanter. angeblich soll ja nen 360ziger radi ins haf passen, dann wird ja wohl der 240ziger vom corsair 100 da wohl auch reingehen. will nix zersägen oder sonst was! wenn das mit den halterungen die zu erkenne sind passen sollte, dann is das ding gekauft! bin dann auch mal auf die steuerung gespannt...antec bietet das ja bei dem 920 mit an. bis jetzt hatte ich bis auf einen ausreißer (billig thermaltake wakü) nur luftkühlung (noctua) und war auch sehr zufrieden damit....aber neuer pc, neues glück!


----------



## X Broster (26. Juli 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> Hat die h100 eigentlich eine richtige lüftersteuerung die stufenlos regelt oder 3 feste low Medium high- was echt blöd wäre da man sonst das Case immer aufmachen muss! Wie kann ich die Lüfter sonst anschließen, um stufenlosen Betrieb zu haben - manuelle lüftersteuerung - pwm Anschluss ? Oder ist die Steuerung von 0 bis zum eingestellten Wert, zu verstehen
> Danke


 Ich denke das Bild sagt mehr als 1000 Worte.

Ja, PWM: http://www.corsair.com/media/catalo...08d6e5fb8d27136e95/h/1/h100_fanconnectors.png


----------



## XeonB (26. Juli 2011)

Was heißt das ? Wie kann das eine Profile fix sein und das andere nicht? Stelle wohl mit dem Knopf die maximale voltzahl ein, oder? Wenn das so ist ist das wie meune manuelle Steuerung der Gehäuselufter - aber aus dem Bild werde ich nicht schlau. Bedeutet pwm stufenlos?
Ist der Knopf ein reiner poti? 
Oder steuert die Einheit dann bis zu (up to) der max Voltzahl?
Wer hat eine klare Antwort?


----------



## tripod (26. Juli 2011)

"normale" lüfter haben einen 3-pin stromanschluss, diese sind mittels lüftersteuerung oder adapterkabel (z.b. auf 9 oder 5 volt) regelbar.

bei pwm-anschlüssen handelt es sich um 4-pin anschlüsse an lüftern (cpu-lüfter) welche dann vom board gesteuert gesteuert werden. steigt die cpu-temperatur bekommt der lüfter mehr volt und dreht schneller

ein lüfter mit 3-pin stromanschluss lässt sich auch an einen 4-pin stecker anschliessen und dreht dann immer mit vollen 12 volt.
andersherum geht das auch, allerdings muss man dann einen der beiden stecker modifizieren bzw ersetzen.


----------



## XeonB (27. Juli 2011)

Ok das heißt, dass ich die Lüfter der h100 per Kabel an meine scythe anschließen kann und je nach wunsch aufdrehen. 
Was ich trotzdem nicht verstehe warum 4pin Anschlüsse auf der Pumpe sind und diese nicht per Wassertemperatur geregelt werden - echter Nepp


----------



## tripod (27. Juli 2011)

"kann" schon, aber nur wenn du die anschlüsse der lüfter umbaust.

genau um das geht es bei pwm, temperaturgesteuert. wenn du die lüfter direkt an die h100 anschliesst drehen sie hoch, sollte die temperatur steigen.


----------



## XeonB (27. Juli 2011)

Geht das auch ohne corsair Link? Hab gedacht die Lüfter drehen fix je nach Stellung am kuhlblock/ 1300 2000 2500


----------



## tripod (27. Juli 2011)

die drei festen stellungen am kühlblock habe ich anscheinend übersehen.

meine h70 wird von zwei xigmatek's "befeuert" und hängen direkt am netzteil, die temperatur ist dabei auch recht gut.


----------



## XeonB (27. Juli 2011)

Dann die h70? Oder die Lüfter per Hand steuern (hab eine scythe) oder gar eine antec h920? Weiß echt nicht!


----------



## tripod (27. Juli 2011)

wie hier schon genannt wurde. du kannst auch bei der h100 die lüfter an eine andere stromquelle oder lüftersteuerung hängen. du musst sie nicht direkt an die h100 anschliessen.

was für die h100 spricht, wäre der grössere radiator.

auch wenn ich noch vor tagen mir fast eine h100 vorbestellt hätte... ich werde bei meiner h70 bleiben, da die temperatur damit für mich ok sind.


----------



## X Broster (27. Juli 2011)

Hab mich auch entschieden bei der H70 zu bleiben, Kühlung reicht mehr als aus und sie sieht einfach vieeeeeel besser aus. Hoffentlich kommt irgendwann ein 280er.

@XeonB
Ich betreibe die H70 mit einem be quiet Lüfter sowohl damals unter AMD als auch unter Intel. Per Lüfterstuerung auf 5 & 7V. Pumpe ebenfalls. Kann ich nur empfehlen.
aber nimm ne H60 oder wenn du mehr Geld hast die H80.


----------



## XeonB (27. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht kauf ich auch die h100 (passt gut in den Deckel meines haf) und Schließ die Lüfter dann an die lüftersteuerung an - hoffe ich kann beide an einen anschließen, damit sie gleich rotieren - tendiere zu noiseblocker auch ok?
@x broster
Deine Pumpe ist auch an Ser. Lüftersteuerung mit 5&7 Volt?


----------



## tripod (27. Juli 2011)

die h70 passt auch hervorragend ans heck eines haf's. dort befindet sich meine.

und wie X Broster schon geschrieben hat... es sieht so auch besser aus, als eine h100 die im deckel "verschwindet" 

leistungsmäsig kann die h70 einen i7-920 selbst unter last auf 3,2ghz gut bei 60° halten.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Juli 2011)

Noiseblocker nutze ich selber - sehr gute Lüfter!


----------



## XeonB (28. Juli 2011)

Welche noiseblocker?


----------



## X Broster (30. Juli 2011)

XeonB schrieb:


> @x broster
> Deine Pumpe ist auch an Ser. Lüftersteuerung mit 5&7 Volt?


 Ja, dauerhaft. 

Die neuen (H80/H100) sollen extrem an Leistung bei 5/7 Volt verlieren, da die Pumpe anders aufgebaut ist. Bei der H70 kein Problem und die Pumpe ist dann wirklich unhörbar. Dafür sind die neuen von Haus aus leiser.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. August 2011)

Multiframes alles über 1200rpm ist top!

korrekt - die H80/H100 sollte nicht undervoltet werden!


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (10. August 2011)

Moin moin,

meine h100 agiert wunderbar, sie ist meist um die 10°C Kühler als meine h70.(2xNoiseblocker M12-P@12V)

hab die h100 mit den beiden Noiseblockern einblassend und die beiden Corsair stock Lüfter ausblasend am Radiator und habe bei 21°C Raumtemperatur 48°C auf meinem Core i7 2600k mit 4,5ghz bei 1.392V.

48°C ist der Wahnsinn bei volllast.

was ich nur fragen wollte ist inwiefern sich die H100 für den Dauereinsatz eignet? der Rechner ist mit folding@home beschäftigt und soll schön 24/7 laufen.

mfg


----------



## XeonB (10. August 2011)

Haben deine Schrauben die Lamellen verbogen? Die kurzen tun es bei meinem Gehäuse ?
 Habe ein haf 932?
Habe im Moment diese Konstruktion gewählt ( von oben nach unten:
Gehäusedeckel
Lüfter
Radi
Befestigt mit den lüfterschrauben plus beilagscheibe, dann werden die lammellen/Wasserleitungen? Nicht angekratzt, Lüfter sind ausblasend. Saugen im Moment Luft aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Bluebeard (13. August 2011)

Die H80 und H100 soll mit 12 Volt befeuert werden - die Pumpe ist dabei bei geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht herauszuhören.


----------



## Bin2good (14. August 2011)

An der H100 Pumpe hängen doch 2 Kabel, einmal mit normalem Molextromstecker und einmal mit 3Pin Lüfterstecker.
Wird die Pumpe über beide Kabel mit Strom versorgt ?
Oder ist das Lüfterkabel nur rin Signalgeber für das MB ?


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2011)

hallo
also der 3 pin stecker für das board  ist nur zur controlle da.
steckste an der cpu fan und im bios wird dan die dreh zahl angezeigt bei mir steht ca.2090 rpm
eigentlich dreht der h100 mit ca 4000 rpm aber jedes bios ist anders, also kann sich das von bios zu bios variieren


----------



## Bin2good (14. August 2011)

dragonlort schrieb:


> hallo
> also der 3 pin stecker für das board ist nur zur controlle da.
> steckste an der cpu fan und im bios wird dan die dreh zahl angezeigt bei mir steht ca.2090 rpm
> eigentlich dreht der h100 mit ca 4000 rpm aber jedes bios ist anders, also kann sich das von bios zu bios variieren



Danke.
Hatte mir das schon so gedacht - aber jetzt bin ich schlauer.


----------



## dragonlort (14. August 2011)

bitte^^
kannst ja  mal sagen was in dein bios für eine dreh zal ist würde mich interessieren
ich habe das asus sabertooth 990fx  board

Hallo
*Bluebeard*
ich habe mal eine frage da ich mir bald andere lüfter für den h100 holen wollte welche min drehzahl muß der lüfter haben? wollte aufjeden fall Übertakten.
und welcher rahmen?
oder ist das mit den rahmen egal?
der sollte aber auch nach dem übertakten noch recht leise sein.
und welchen sind gut?
habe die enermax vegas trio im auge da ich mir aussuchen kann welchen lichter ich haben kann also immer wechseln.
oder halt alternative mit leds können dan auch einfarbig sein, müßten halt nur mehre sorten geben damit ich mich entscheiden kann.


----------



## Bluebeard (24. August 2011)

wichtiger ist die Anlaufspannung - sollten auch mit weniger als 4 Volt anlaufen können!

bezüglich H80/100 - 2000 RPM ist die korrekte Drehzahl - habe das beim Engineering noch mal prüfen lassen - 4000 ist falsche Bios interpretation!


----------



## domtom33 (25. August 2011)

grüße.....

möcht mir die H100 bestellen, und in meinen Chieftec-DA01 Big Tower verbauen.... 
Frage: wie lang sind die Schläuche??? 

Die Idee war, den "Radi" direkt an der Front unten zu verbauen, da wo vorher die HDD Käfige waren..

mfg der domtom


----------



## Devil Dante (26. August 2011)

Ich hätte auch mal ne Frage und zwar ob es möglich ist eine Corsair H80 in ein LianLi Q08 zu bekommen, sodass der Radiator eben oben an der 120mm Lüfterposition befestigt wird?


----------



## dragonlort (1. September 2011)

Hallo
Laut Corsair Support ist die schlauch länge 11inch also ca.27,94cm.


----------



## Abductee (1. September 2011)

der schlauch ist aber irrsinnig steif, viel spielraum hat man da nicht.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Der Anschluss an der Pumpe ist dafür aber verdrehbar - ich habe hier noch keine Montageschwierigkeiten erlebt  und steif ist gut -> das schützt vor dem Abknicken / Zusammenfallen bei höheren Temperaturen, Weich ist in solch einem Kühlsystem ein fataler Konstruktionsmangel und auch bei weitem nicht so haltbar!


----------



## tripod (25. September 2011)

kann ich mit meiner h70 bestätigen. die schläuche sind starr, aber dank der drehbaren anschlüsse ist die montage eigendlich recht einfach.


----------



## Bluebeard (25. September 2011)

Jepp, lediglich die H50 - unsere erste Kühllösung war hier nicht ganz optimal - alles weitere an Kühllösungen danch ist recht angenehm montierbar und auch bei der H50 war es jetzt nicht zu schlimm, nur halt nicht optimal


----------



## böhser onkel (16. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hör die Pumpe deutlich heraus


----------



## Bluebeard (21. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es die Pumpe und nicht die Lüfter sind, dann bitte eine RMA einleiten!


----------



## XeonB (22. Oktober 2011)

böhser onkel schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hör die Pumpe deutlich heraus



Bei mir "rasselt" die Pumpe auch - kühlt perfekt. Allerdings sind Lüfter (oder deren Lager) schon ab ca. 1100 rpm nervender als die Pumpe. In Game ist dann der graka Lüfter wieder lauter.
Ergo die Pumpe ist nur im idle bei ca. 800-1200 rpm hörbar und da alles subjektiv ist bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das normal ist oder nicht.


----------



## böhser onkel (22. Oktober 2011)

Also bei mir hat sie ihr Ziel verfehlt


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Oktober 2011)

Ihr solltet einfach mal eine RMA machen - das zwei Pumpen nacheinander den selben Fehler haben ist unwahrscheinlich. Dann hat man wenighstens gewissheit - ich persönlich bin kein Silentfreak - mag es aber nicht wenn ich den Rechner direkt wahrnehme und die H100 nehme ich nicht wahr - von daher würde ich sagen das Ihr einfach eine defekte Einheit jew. habt.


----------



## böhser onkel (29. Oktober 2011)

Gut. Dann schick ich se zurück


----------



## Bluebeard (5. November 2011)

Alles Klar.


----------



## KeKs (3. Januar 2012)

Also ich werde mir auch die Corsair H80 holen nun meine frage der Thread ist zwar schon älter. Hat man den bei der H80 wenn ich 2 Enermax T.B. Silence wie diese hier in diesem Link  120x120x25 Enermax T.B.Silence UCTB12 900U/m 11dB(A) Schwarz - Computer Shop - Hardware, anschließe, beide werden so auf 1000 Umdrehungen laufen habe ja einen Lüfter bei meinem Sythe Mugen 3 angeschlossen. Die NZXT Lüftersteurung zeigt im Idle 33-35 Grad ein im Last 40-45 hängt ja von der Raumtemperatur an. Übertaktet ist meine CPU auf 3,5 GHZ .

Danke im Voraus 
PCGamer123


----------



## Thaurial (3. Januar 2012)

Bluebeard schrieb:


> Jepp, lediglich die H50 - unsere erste Kühllösung war hier nicht ganz optimal - alles weitere an Kühllösungen danch ist recht angenehm montierbar und auch bei der H50 war es jetzt nicht zu schlimm, nur halt nicht optimal


 
Verdammt, ich hab das Montagsprodukt 

Ich hör die Pumpe auch ganz leicht raus, aber ich bin dennoch zufrieden nachdem ich vor kurzen auch die Lüfter durch Noiesblocker ersetzt habe. (nicht nur die am H50)

Für die Kühlung eines i7 920 ohne großartigen OC völlig ausreichend.

PCGamer123: ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht 

Ich glaube diese Lüfter sind an der Seite öffen, "drücken" daher vielleicht nicht genug Luft durch die Kühlrippen. Vielleicht nimmst du da lieber was "dichtes" - Ich persönlich hab die Noisblocker mit ner Art Dichtring genommen.


----------



## KeKs (3. Januar 2012)

Ich meine damit ob man die Lüfter nicht an dem Radiator hinschrauben kann ? Die Lüfter werde ich an meine Lüftersteuerung anschließen. Alle 2 Lüfter sollten dann so um die 900 Umdrehungen die Minute drehn.


----------



## XeonB (4. Januar 2012)

Die Lüfter werden bei den h.. Doch immer an den Radiator geschraubt


----------



## KeKs (4. Januar 2012)

Jab das weiß ich auch aber ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob es oke ist wenn ich sie an meine Lüftersteurung anschließe ??


----------



## XeonB (4. Januar 2012)

Klar hab die originallüfter an meiner scythe laufen funzt tadellos


----------



## KeKs (7. Januar 2012)

Ok danke für die Antwort  Heute kam meine H80 an, ich bin mehr als nur zufrieden mit dem Teil blos die Lüfter sind halt zulaut da müssen neue her ? Weis blos nicht welche vielleicht die Noiseblocker eventuell wenn jemand gute Lüfter Erfahrung einfach reinschreiben.


----------



## minimus (10. Januar 2012)

habe im moment einen Scythe mugen 2 auf meinen i7 860 sitzen. er läuft bei 1.33vcore u. 1.3v imc @4ghz wird aber deutlich zu heiß (15 min prime 83°+). überlege daher jetzt ne h80 oder h100 zu kaufen. meint ihr das lohnt? bekomme ich die temps damit auf ein akzeptables niveau?


----------



## KeKs (11. Januar 2012)

Ja schon pass aber auf bei manchen H80er geht die Pumbe nicht sowie bei vielleicht aber es kann auch am Schmiermittel dran liegen weis es nicht habe sie noch nicht 48 Stunden einlaufen lassen


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Januar 2012)

NoiseBlocker PWM Lüfter sind meist die beste Wahl. Die 3-PINs sind nicht zur H80/100 kompatibel, da diese in anderen Spannungsbereichen operieren als die H80 und dann abschalten etc. daher PWM Lüfter - dort ist bei den NB kein Problem bekannt!


----------



## Pixelkoenich (21. Januar 2012)

kann mir mal jemand einen link geben für die noiseblocker die sich perfekt eignen für die H100 mit nem 650D Corsiar gehäuse? Würde dann gerne das ganze gehäuse mit noiseblocker betreiben sowie die kühlung. nur müsste ich erst beides bestellen. und sollte ich noch eine lüfter steurung dazu bestellen oder ist das eher unsinn?


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

120x120x25 Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series M12-PS REV 1.01 1500U/m 23dB(A) Schwarz

wäre ein Beispiel


----------



## dragonlort (21. April 2012)

Hi
Habe eine frage, habe den h100 und jetzt wollte ich noch 2 lüfter dran machen, aber mir fehlen noch 8 lange schrauben, wo kann ich die bekommen?

edit: habe welche gefunden^^


----------

